# Seiko 7009a rotor not winding enough



## Carpasio (Feb 11, 2017)

I have a couple of old automatic Seiko 7009a watches which will work fine if I manually wind the mainspring but do not seem to respond sufficiently to the action of the rotor to maintain the power. Should I:-



lubricate the rotor and its bearings;


replace the rotor


do something else?


Rob


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Well obviously your first try should be lubricating the rotor parts, although, it could be something else inside the movement as well. Only after a more or less thorough service should you try to replace it although I doubt that that's the problem...

Are the movements damaged ? Were they kept in bad conditions or in water/moisture ?


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

It would be good to diagnose why the auto-wind function isn't working.

Here's a couple of pictures of a 7005A movement (very similar to the 7009A), the first with the rotor fitted



the second with the rotor removed



The rotation of the rotor drives the pawl (magic) lever to either push or pull the transmission wheel, which in turn drives the ratchet wheel on the mainspring barrel.

I'd observe the magic lever as you rotate the rotor to confirm it is driving the transmission wheel, which in turn should be turning the ratchet wheel (through the click spring).

I've seen worn / damaged pawl levers that look OK until you inspect them.

If the auto-wind is working correctly, then the movement of the watch as it is being worn is insufficient to wind the watch. This depends on how 'active' the wearer is. The only way to prove that it is auto-winding correctly is to put it on a watch winder (or similar device) and then check the power reserve (or at least how long it runs for once taken off the winder).


----------



## Carpasio (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks both for your constructive replies. Sir Alan's suggestion turned out to be spot on with one of them - the pawl lever is not turning the ratchet wheel. I'll need to replace it.


----------



## Matt6r (Feb 10, 2017)

I've just done one with the same issue and I found that it has been incorrectly assembled so that the pawl level was not on the edges of the wheel where the teeth are, it was under it, so as it moved back and forth it did not ratchet the wheel, if that makes sense!

cleaned everything, reassembled and lightly oiled the rotor bearings and it works


----------



## Carpasio (Feb 11, 2017)

The teeth are worn on the pawl on mine - mind you the teeth on the wheel look pretty sad too! Now have replacements for both.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Dec 18, 2016)

Just a thought mates, but I've seen rotor tensioner screw loosen over time in some Seiko 7009 divers, which will affect the winding of the mainspring down through the various components, which in turn will translate to a Low/Weak power reserve.

Good luck with that..


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Dec 18, 2016)

Sorry Gentleman, I meant to say "7002 Divers" rather than 7009 Divers, but we know they are both accentually the same calibers, give or take Day/Date.


----------

